# Seat savers



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

For those of you who seat savers what materials and brands do you like and why? 

I am looking for one for my western saddle. I have been on 2 long trail rides in the past 7 days and allthough my body has plenty of extra padding not much of it is under my seat bones so it seems. 

I understand the higher quality ones will cost more and I'm more than good with putting extra money into something that will last. I just don't want to get one that is absolute garbage. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a Cashel seat saver on my aussie saddle. It is very comfy, and they do make two western styles. Lots of people love real sheepskin seat savers too, I will probably try that on the dressage saddle I'm getting. I've even heard of people using a Cashel with sheepskin on top of that for LOTS of padding, but I think that would make my seat too small.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ride more, your butt will get used to it. Or look at your form. Might be a balance or seat issue. I tried a few of them but never liked how they wobble around however if you gonna use one reak merino sheep skin is th eonly way to go.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My main saddle (a free'n'easy) has a full sheepskin cover on it. I think it came from Mock Rock Endurance, but I am not totally sure as I got the saddle with it already on it. My backup saddle (a torsion) has some off-brand synthetic padded seat saver on it that I found at a yard sale. My DH felt like he was slithering around in the seat (which is leather), so it was more to give him some stability than a lack of comfort to start with.

I have heard good things about the gel-type seat savers in terms of comfort, but always wondered if they would get hot (never tried one myself, so don't know on either count).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL my GF uses both, gel pad on saddle with a merino sheepskin deluxe over that. She rides in a barrel saddle though


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a cheaper western saddle, and all though it fits my horse great, it leaves a bit to be desired on my fit. I think a seat saver might get me buy until I can afford another saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I use a gel seat saver with a sheepskin over it with pretty good results. I have had problems with both my butt and my knees hurting on trail rides, which for me are usually 3-5 hrs long. I recently changed horses, and am putting alot of time on a MFT & noticed my pain issues are ALOT less with this horse, leading me to believe that it was less a condition/saddle issue and more a horse issue. Unfortunate, because the horse I have more pain on is my heart horse (and she is gaited, so not a gaited vs non-gaited issue). I do have a memory foam seat saver as well, but prefer the gel.


----------

